

Facebook Network Mapped - ssskai
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1382.snc4/163413_479288597199_9445547199_5658562_14158417_n.jpg

======
mustafakidd
more info:
[http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=469716398919&id...](http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=469716398919&id=9445547199)

